# Vital Point Strikes (book)



## MK_Martial (May 3, 2010)

Hi,

Posted a similar thread in the Kyusho area, but realized this may also be the right place. Anyone has Master Sang H. Kim's book "Vital Point Strikes"? Any good? Thanks.


----------



## Drac (May 3, 2010)

MK_Martial said:


> Hi,
> 
> Posted a similar thread in the Kyusho area, but realized this may also be the right place. Anyone has Master Sang H. Kim's book "Vital Point Strikes"? Any good? Thanks.


 
Dont own it..The only Kyusho-Jitsu book I own is by GM George Dillman..


----------

